# Help installing dnsmasq-2.47



## Sport (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm trying to get dnsmasq installed on a FreeNas installation, which uses FreeBSD.  I've installed make++ and its supporting pkgs but when I go to the dir for dnsmasq and execute the command 'makepp install' I'm getting the following error:

jones-nas:/mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-2.47# makepp i                      nstall
Loading makefile /mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-2.47/Ma                      kefile
makepp: Entering directory `/mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsm                      asq-2.47'
cd src && /usr/local/bin/perl /usr/local/share/makepp/recursive_makepp  DBUS_MIN                      OR=" `echo  | ../bld/pkg-wrapper pkg-config --modversion dbus-1 | nawk -F . -- '                      { if ($(NF-1)) print \"-DDBUS_MINOR=\"$(NF-1) }'`"  DBUS_CFLAGS="`echo  | ../bld                      /pkg-wrapper pkg-config --cflags dbus-1`"  DBUS_LIBS="  `echo  | ../bld/pkg-wrap                      per pkg-config --libs dbus-1`"  SUNOS_LIBS=" `if uname | grep SunOS 2>&1 >/dev/n                      ull; then echo -lsocket -lnsl -lposix4; fi `"  SUNOS_VER="  `if uname | grep Sun                      OS 2>&1 >/dev/null; then uname -r | nawk -F . -- '{ print \"-DSUNOS_VER=\"$2 }';                       fi`"  -f ../bld/Makefile dnsmasq
nawk: not found
Loading makefile /mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-2.47/bl                      d/Makefile
Scanning /mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-2.47/src/cache.                      c
Scanning /mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-2.47/src/dnsmas                      q.h
Scanning /mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-2.47/src/config                      .h
makepp: Leaving directory `/mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsma                      sq-2.47'
makepp: Entering directory `/mnt/jones-data/household-data/packages/dnsmasq/dnsm                      asq-2.47/src'
gcc -Wall -W -O2       -c cache.c
makepp: exec failed--No such file or directory​
I'm thinking I have add GCC?


----------

